# Pineapple Gift Project



## RegionRat (Sep 29, 2013)

I stopped by the local fruit market this morning and was given roughly 50 pineapples. They are right at the brink of being tossed.




I spent around an hour cutting them up and discarding anything that looked like it was bruised. According to the bathroom scale I ended up with ~75 pounds. The free run juice is right at 13.5 Brix. I will check PH and T/A tomorrow.




I would like to use as little water as possible. I am assuming the ph will be low and T/A will be high. If it that is the case I am going to add just enough water to get it in a better range. I was going to guestimate the gallons of must I will end up with and add the sugar to the water addition. I was gonna shoot for T/A in the 7-8 range.

Here it is in the Primary.




I think one will end up as wine and the other will be a version of DB

RR


----------



## Arne (Sep 30, 2013)

Looks like a fun project. Keep us informed how she goes. Arne.


----------



## RegionRat (Oct 2, 2013)

*Day 2*

*Day 2*

I was going to split this into two batches. After working all day I was too burnt out to run to the store to get stuff to make a small batch of DB. I just got out a bigger fermenter and combined both.

After sitting overnight soaking in small amount of water in mesh bags with pectic enzyme I figured I would do a little crushing. Jack Keller suggested using a piece of 2x4 to mash them up. I did not freeze before cuz I am out of freezer space.

So I didn't want to use a piece of construction grade lumber so I went on a quest around my house to fund something to use. I ended up using a piece of 1 1/4 PVC. It worked great.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DfJ4U0eWEJs"]PVC Crushing[/ame]

Here are a few pictures;









I tested; acid, T/A, and sugar. ph 3.62, brix 14, T/A 4.4. I added 40gr tarteric and added sugar till brix got to 22.


RR


----------



## ffemt128 (Oct 2, 2013)

I wanted to try a pineapple wine this year and didn't get around to getting fruit. I may have to give it a shot next year when Aldi has fruit on sale.


----------



## RegionRat (Oct 2, 2013)

ffemt128 said:


> I wanted to try a pineapple wine this year and didn't get around to getting fruit. I may have to give it a shot next year when Aldi has fruit on sale.



I have been friends with the local fruit monger since we were kids. Like i said he gave the fruit to me. It was that or pitch it into the dumpster. It took some work to cut away all the parts I couldnt use but it was wort it. You would be amazed at the fresh produce that simply gets tossed out. 

I dont see why you couldnt talk to the produce manager and ask him to call you when they have slightly over ripe fruit.

RR


----------



## froeschli (Oct 2, 2013)

I get most my "wine-experiment-fruit" off the 99-cent shelf at the local store. (Where they fill trays with about to go off veggies and fruit). $3 will get you enough fruit to do about 2 gallons of wine. It's not reliable, but quite inspiring 

Pineapple, sounds interesting. I just racked a mango, and the combination could be awesome....


----------



## RegionRat (Oct 2, 2013)

froeschli said:


> I get most my "wine-experiment-fruit" off the 99-cent shelf at the local store. (Where they fill trays with about to go off veggies and fruit). $3 will get you enough fruit to do about 2 gallons of wine. It's not reliable, but quite inspiring
> 
> Pineapple, sounds interesting. I just racked a mango, and the combination could be awesome....


 If you had the freezer space you could just stick it in the freezer till you have enough for a larger batch...

RR


----------



## RegionRat (Oct 2, 2013)

*Day 3*

This is what I awoke to yesterday morning. After adjusting acid the night before ( added 40gr tarteric); ph 3.36, T/A 6.8. Ready to pitch the yeast.




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H_bKjiAoE1c"]Ready to Test Acid Again and Add Yeast[/ame]



Here is my starter 
I am using Cote des Blancs, cuz that is what I had on hand.

It sat all day then last night there were signs fermentation stating.




This was this morning!!

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DVxZA2tBFRI"]Active Fermentation[/ame]

Got to love the smell!!



Okay, should I add tannin. 1/2 the recites I read added some. 

This is as close to all juice as I can make it do you think I need an f-pac after I stabilize?.


----------



## kryptonitewine (Oct 2, 2013)

If you ever need help cutting fruit or making a large batch let me know. I'm a rat as well. 46375.


----------



## RegionRat (Oct 2, 2013)

kryptonitewine said:


> If you ever need help cutting fruit or making a large batch let me know. I'm a rat as well. 46375.



Rats Rule!! Da Region 46394

Where you located, Schererville? I am in Whiting. 

RR


----------



## kryptonitewine (Oct 2, 2013)

Yup. Grew up in Griffith. Lots of friends in robertsdale.


----------



## kryptonitewine (Oct 2, 2013)

Ill PM you.


----------



## rhartwel41 (Oct 2, 2013)

That look really good


----------



## froeschli (Oct 3, 2013)

RegionRat said:


> If you had the freezer space you could just stick it in the freezer till you have enough for a larger batch...
> 
> RR



True, but I have no freezer space to speak of...
I quite like my one gallon batches though  that way I can experiment, and if I like something, I'll make a big batch. This way I always have something new coming up...


----------



## RegionRat (Oct 3, 2013)

kryptonitewine said:


> Yup. Grew up in Griffith. Lots of friends in robertsdale.


 Class of '81 Hammond Clark.... Go Pioneers!!


----------



## RegionRat (Oct 4, 2013)

*Day 5*

Checked sg and it was a little under 1.010 the morning. I racked into secondary.



I ended up with about 10gal of wine so far




[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ffs8GLIzBzY"]Racking[/ame]

RR


----------



## RegionRat (Oct 7, 2013)

*Update*

Here it is in secondary.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bgyGj-Xh3nk"]Secondary fermentation[/ame]


Dropping lots of sediment. I think I will end up with 10 gallons after I rack and clear.
RR


----------



## RegionRat (Oct 11, 2013)

*Racking Stabilizing and Sulfiting*

I racked yesterday.





Lots of sediment





Ended up with about 10 gall of wine. I have to pick up another 5 gal carboy.



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZrH6qrJCSw4"]Racking[/ame]


RR


----------



## RegionRat (Oct 11, 2013)

*Blending*

I was thin king of something to do with some of this. I came across this list.

I think the orange-pineapple-guava combo sounds good. 

I was at the fruit stand this morning and there are plenty of guavas there to be had.

RR


----------



## jamesngalveston (Oct 11, 2013)

regionrat, not to hijack this thread, but i see lots of diffennt wines in carboys. If you get a chance next year, beg for, buy,trade for as many figs as you can get...I have made wine from just about everything...Fig is my favorite, I think if you try it, you will be very suprised.
I have read a lot of info of ancient wine making...some think that dates and figs were fermented before grapes..
It is excellent, with a taste I can not even describe other then very pleasant,warm,comfortable.


----------



## RegionRat (Oct 11, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> regionrat, not to hijack this thread, but i see lots of diffennt wines in carboys. If you get a chance next year, beg for, buy,trade for as many figs as you can get...I have made wine from just about everything...Fig is my favorite, I think if you try it, you will be very suprised.
> I have read a lot of info of ancient wine making...some think that dates and figs were fermented before grapes..
> It is excellent, with a taste I can not even describe other then very pleasant,warm,comfortable.



One of those in the background is an Dried Apricot/Fig/Date with Piloncillo- Mexican Sugar to boost sg pre fermentation. Three gallon batch. It is clear and aging away. Started 1-17. Still young but it will be a good one I can tell. 


RR


----------



## jamesngalveston (Oct 11, 2013)

Never thought of the Pilonillo sugar...thats a good idea with apples, pears, figs.....good info...thanks.


----------



## RegionRat (Oct 11, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> Never thought of the Pilonillo sugar...thats a good idea with apples, pears, figs.....good info...thanks.



I use it in the hard cider I make. I think it is better then brown sugar. More natural. Brown sugar is made by adding cane molasses to completely refined white sugar. 


RR


----------



## RegionRat (Oct 20, 2013)

*Degassed*

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H6WbkonniDs"]Racked/Degassed the other Day[/ame]

RR


----------



## LoneStarLori (Jan 9, 2014)

How's the pineapple coming along? Pics!


----------



## RegionRat (Jan 10, 2014)

Lori, 

There is not much to report. There are 2 carboys just sitting there aging. I have 3 gallons of guava aging along side them that will be used for a blend. Other the racking in another month or so.

RR


----------



## Pumpkinman (Jan 10, 2014)

Region Rat,
Thanks for keeping us updated, the addition of videos along the way was a very cool touch!
I've been sitting here thinking about a few enzymes and natural enhancers that might have been perfect for this wine, if you're like me, if I like something, i'll keep on making it!
I'd recommend checking into a pectinase such as Lallezyme EX could have helped to break down the solids a bit more possibly adding to the wonderful characteristics of the Pineapple.
Opti-White, (taken from the Scott labs white papers) helps increase roundness, improve fresh, fruity aromas and work as anti-oxidants to help reduce the risk of browning and pinking. These anti-oxidative properties work synergistically with SO2 allowing the winemaker to lower the SO2 dosage. Opti-White also increases protein stability and volatile thiols in the finished wine. 
Suggested use: 
• Add to any whites to improve aromatics and color stability 
• Add to light and acidic whites to round out and help reduce acidic perception. 
• Add to high quality whites (intended for barrel aging) to help increase aging potential. 
• Add to whites that are intended 

Did you add tannins? I believe that you were considering using them.
Please don't take this as me thinking I can do a better job, we all know that it is much easier to "Monday morning quarterback", once again, thanks for keeping us updated, I cannot wait to hear how it tasted.


----------



## RegionRat (May 9, 2014)

Pumpkinman said:


> Region Rat,
> Thanks for keeping us updated, the addition of videos along the way was a very cool touch!
> I've been sitting here thinking about a few enzymes and natural enhancers that might have been perfect for this wine, if you're like me, if I like something, i'll keep on making it!
> I'd recommend checking into a pectinase such as Lallezyme EX could have helped to break down the solids a bit more possibly adding to the wonderful characteristics of the Pineapple.
> ...



Sorry it took this long to get back to you. I meant to respond and put it off till I forgot to.

I thank you for you input. I will conciser; Opti-White and Lallzyme EX, in the future. From what I read they are to be added to primary. I did not add tannin. 

RR


----------



## peaches9324 (Oct 24, 2014)

I have a home made banana/pineapple in carboy it's been racked twice and discovered the opti-white that I bought for this wine wasn't used.  I know you can use tannins anytime during the winemaking process but under morewine description of this it says to add the onset of fermentation. I think it would be ok to add it now but just checking...Don't want to flub this up
thanks


----------



## peaches9324 (Oct 25, 2014)

opti-white is a nutrient! not a tannin!Don't know how I screwed that up! I'm going to use tannin ft blanc


----------

